# T's: "I wish I didn't have school-girl forearms"~ Lifting + Cycles Journey



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome to the Journal! 

Current place on 8 cycle:

Week 4: 1,200mg test, 800mg EQ, 30mg Halo, 25mg proviron (for boner sake), 12.5mg aromasin, 1,000iu HcG/week

Thread will be a mix of me talking about my lifting/cycles/up coming PL comps/insulting anyone who dares to post/complaining about local clients....with a little nonsensical bullshit mixed in. 

Post whatever you want, drop in and say hi... clients feel free to remind me to check my email every day haha.

Aaaahay

-T


----------



## G3 (Dec 30, 2010)

T, isn't the HCG a little high? Isn't 500 I.U./wk enough? I welcome your opinion. And before I forget, if you want huge forearms, get the biggest chainsaw you can and cut, cut, cut. I promise your forearms will ballon up.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

A study heavy found that show ITT level restoration begins @ around 1000iu/week (1050 specifially)*

Low-Dose Human Chorionic Gonadotropin Maintains  Intratesticular Testosterone in Normal Men with Testosterone-Induced  Gonadotropin Suppression *

Andrea D. Coviello, Alvin M. Matsumoto, William J. Bremner, Karen L.  Herbst, John K. Amory, Bradley D. Anawalt, Paul R. Sutton, William W.  Wright, Terry R. Brown, Xiaohua Yan, Barry R. Zirkin and Jonathan P.  Jarow 
Center for Research in Reproduction and Contraception, Geriatric  Research Education and Clinical Center, Veteran Affairs Puget Sound  Health Care System (A.M.M.), and Department of Medicine, University of  Washington School of Medicine (A.D.C., W.J.B., J.K.A., B.D.A., P.R.S.),  Seattle, Washington 98195; Department of Medicine, Charles R. Drew  University (K.L.H.), Los Angeles, California 90059; Department of  Urology, Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine (X.Y., J.P.J.),  Baltimore, Maryland 21287; and Division of Reproductive Biology,  Department of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology Johns Hopkins  University School of Public Health (W.W.W., T.R.B., X.Y., B.R.Z.,  J.P.J.), Baltimore, Maryland 21205 

Address all correspondence and requests for reprints to: Dr. Andrea D.  Coviello, Feinberg School of Medicine, Northwestern University, Tarry  15-751, 303 East Chicago Avenue, Chicago, Illinois 60611-3008. E-mail: a-coviello@northwestern.edu.

In previous studies of testicular biopsy tissue from healthy men,  intratesticular testosterone (ITT) has been shown to be much higher than  serum testosterone (T), suggesting that high ITT is needed relative to  serum T for normal spermatogenesis in men. However, the quantitative  relationship between ITT and spermatogenesis is not known. To begin to  address this issue experimentally, we determined the dose-response  relationship between human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) and ITT to  ascertain the minimum dose needed to maintain ITT in the normal range.  Twenty-nine men with normal reproductive physiology were randomized to  receive 200 mg T enanthate weekly in combination with either saline  placebo or 125, 250, or 500 IU hCG every other day for 3 wk. ITT was  assessed in testicular fluid obtained by percutaneous fine needle  aspiration at baseline and at the end of treatment. Baseline serum T  (14.1 nmol/liter) was 1.2% of ITT (1174 nmol/liter). LH and FSH were  profoundly suppressed to 5% and 3% of baseline, respectively, and ITT  was suppressed by 94% (1234 to 72 nmol/liter) in the T enanthate/placebo  group. ITT increased linearly with increasing hCG dose (P < 0.001).  Posttreatment ITT was 25% less than baseline in the 125 IU hCG group, 7%  less than baseline in the 250 IU hCG group, and 26% greater than  baseline in the 500 IU hCG group. These results demonstrate that  relatively low dose hCG maintains ITT within the normal range in healthy  men with gonadotropin suppression. Extensions of this study will allow  determination of the ITT concentration threshold required to maintain  spermatogenesis in man.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 30, 2010)

hmmm high school year u must had alot of dates ..hence small forearms ...us unpopular had alot of "down" time. forearms in check ...speaking of check ..ur mail...

see what i did there lol


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Got it!

Hope you're ready to cry next week.... 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Currently trying to cut off a little bit of BF still and harden up... not too pleased with my abs. The pic in my sig is from two days ago. Incorperating a few new supersets and a bit of weighted cardio into my program. heading to the gym soon... pre workout meal-

Banana, fudge slice (couldnt help it....), yogurt, leftover pasta + slice of low-fat cheese melted on top.  Superpump+Emergen-C in about 15 minutes.


Champ.

-T


----------



## G3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting that study, T.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Anytime bru 

-T


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 30, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome chronic!

Workout went well... threw all wrist wraps and straps in the closet. Really need these lagging forearms to catch up! Going to do some direct stimulation within the next few weeks...

-T


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm having the same issue with my forearms. I hope to follow in your foot steps


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2010)

I have pretty big forearms but I punished them brutally when I was younger. After my Bicep and Tricep routine I would do reverse curls with an EZ curl bar as heavy as I could handle with 8 reps suppersetting with wrist curls on a flat bench or my knees while seated at a rep range of 10-20. 4 sets each. I did this twice weekly while enhanced.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 31, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I have pretty big forearms but I punished them brutally when I was younger. After my Bicep and Tricep routine I would do reverse curls with an EZ curl bar as heavy as I could handle with 8 reps suppersetting with wrist curls on a flat bench or my knees while seated at a rep range of 10-20. 4 sets each. I did this twice weekly while enhanced.



10-4 on the tree trunk arms 
how big are ya HI 270+


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 31, 2010)

subbed... u liking the meth-adrol Twist  i pre ordered some last night


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2010)

bknoxx said:


> 10-4 on the tree trunk arms
> how big are ya HI 270+


 Thank you.

250lbs give or take a pound.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 31, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 250lbs give or take a pound.



nice 222 even this morning love to be 250 
sorry twist ill stop posting on other shizz lol


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 31, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I have pretty big forearms but I punished them brutally when I was younger. After my Bicep and Tricep routine I would do reverse curls with an EZ curl bar as heavy as I could handle with 8 reps suppersetting with wrist curls on a flat bench or my knees while seated at a rep range of 10-20. 4 sets each. I did this twice weekly while enhanced.



Thanks! I am going to add this to my routine. Because yeah... your forearms look huge !


----------



## TwisT (Dec 31, 2010)

bknoxx said:


> subbed... u liking the meth-adrol Twist  i pre ordered some last night



Yea mean, good stuff!



bknoxx said:


> nice 222 even this morning love to be 250
> sorry twist ill stop posting on other shizz lol



Lol post whatever, I dont caaare 



heavyiron said:


> I have pretty big forearms but I punished them brutally when I was younger. After my Bicep and Tricep routine I would do reverse curls with an EZ curl bar as heavy as I could handle with 8 reps suppersetting with wrist curls on a flat bench or my knees while seated at a rep range of 10-20. 4 sets each. I did this twice weekly while enhanced.



I used to have decent fore arms until I snapped my wrist....twice. Ever since then I have had to use wrist wraps for almost everything. My wrist routine was a tri-set 3x of behind the back BB curls @ 135lbs, the bar you hold out and twist it and its attached to a rope and a plate (not sure what its ever really called) ... do this 2x forward and then 2x reverse....shit killed. Then after the tri-set I would do some slow db curls on a bench.

-T


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2010)

My latest forearm excercise is across the chest DB hammer curls. I got up to 100lbs in each hand. LOL!

 I saw Jay Cutler doing them so, monkey see, monkey do...


----------



## TwisT (Dec 31, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> My latest forearm excercise is across the chest DB hammer curls. I got up to 100lbs in each hand. LOL!
> 
> I saw Jay Cutler doing them so, monkey see, monkey do...



True LHJO power right there. Ill give em a shot 


-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice read on the study.
And forearms are my specialty... aside from the regular fapping, I like grippers, plate pinches and recently started doing sledge levering (pictured below; not me).  I quit doing wrist curls as I find it to be too gay and does nothing for strength.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 31, 2010)

Beejis60 said:


> Nice read on the study.
> And forearms are my specialty... aside from the regular fapping, I like grippers, plate pinches and recently started doing sledge levering (pictured below; not me).  I quit doing wrist curls as I find it to be too gay and does nothing for strength.




Welcome to my thread! 

As for me, taking my proviron and heading to bed. Did a lot of work tonight getting the new website up and running. Click my sig! Cheers guys
Happy new year!

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

Havn't been to the gym since friday... been super busy with the new peptide store!!

Going tomorrow...startin from the top 

-T


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see some numbers


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Chronic  Goodluck with the IGF!

-T


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Thanks Chronic  Goodluck with the IGF!
> 
> -T



If you don't mind, I would like some council on how to get the most out of my IGF-1


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent ya a PM


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 2, 2011)

wht does igf do


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ancillary-profiles/118332-insulin-like-growth-factor-igf-1-a.html


-T


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ancillary-profiles/118332-insulin-like-growth-factor-igf-1-a.html
> 
> 
> -T


 

Do you personally, inject it bilaterally into the muscle group worked or do you inject it subcutaneously?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

I personally do it IM with a slin pin. My bodyfat is low enough that I am able to do that.

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

here we go meal #10 haha... im such a sucker for EQ's appetite increase 

-T


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 3, 2011)

TwisT said:


> here we go meal #10 haha... im such a sucker for EQ's appetite increase
> 
> -T



Wow, 10 meals in a day ? Must be nice


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Wow, 10 meals in a day ? Must be nice



same.  I get annoyed when I have to eat every two hrs


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 3, 2011)

I eat 3-4 meals large meals per day. Otherwise I am too ravenous and I end up eating everything in sight.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jan 3, 2011)

T's a big boy so i would eat everything in sight as well .


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 3, 2011)

Supa_Spence said:


> T's a big boy so i would eat everything in sight as well .



Agreed, and he is one hell of a training coach


----------



## TwisT (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys.

Anyways, great end to a bad day... going to bed. Best friend in the hospital so didn't get that long of a lift in. Replied to all emails.


-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 4, 2011)

Heading to the gym... cardio tonight will be hockey. Drinking a whey + 3 slices of bread in between. Still around 8%... could be close to 7.

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm a man of my PCT...I believe PCT is the best part of the cycle and it is the most exciting time for me which you may find odd. My last PCT was so good I didn't lose more then 2 pounds post cycle...believe it or not. Getting my PCT protocol set up....it will look something link this...

Week 8- last week of injections (1,000iu HCG)
Week 9- 1,500iu HCG + 40mcg IGF + 3iu slin Post W/O meal + AI
Week 10- 1,500iu HCG + 40mcg IGF + 3iu slin Post W/O meal + AI + 40mg Nolvadex + 50mg Clomid
Weeks 11-16 40mcg IGF + 4iu slin Post W/O meal + AI + 40mg Nolvadex + 50mg Clomid

Will drop clomid week 12, and drop Nolvadex to 20mg/day at week 12. I have always been a fan of a low dose nolva+clomid PCT... especially with IGF use. Will also be incorporating a little proviron in week 9, while cycling melanotan-ll throughout PCT.

Diet will remain clean.

-T


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jan 5, 2011)

what is ur sample diet and how many calories are u consuming on a daily basis non work out vs workout days . curious minds wanna know since we know ur 240 pounds


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

Supa_Spence said:


> what is ur sample diet and how many calories are u consuming on a daily basis non work out vs workout days . curious minds wanna know since we know ur 240 pounds



Haha Spence, god no, I'm not 240! My diet sample is around-

Calories: 4,700
Protein: 325g, split throughout the day with the help of 4 shakes
Carbs: 300 +/- depends on that days training. early AM + post w/o only
Fats: 2 shots olive oil/day

Height: 5'8
Weight: 190-200 dirty, 180-170 clean+lean... currently clean + lean @ 7% bf

-T


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 5, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I'm a man of my PCT...I believe PCT is the best part of the cycle and it is the most exciting time for me which you may find odd. My last PCT was so good I didn't lose more then 2 pounds post cycle...believe it or not. Getting my PCT protocol set up....it will look something link this...
> 
> Week 8- last week of injections (1,000iu HCG)
> Week 9- 1,500iu HCG + 40mcg IGF + 3iu slin Post W/O meal + AI
> ...



Very interesting  So you increase your dose of HCG during your last 2 weeks while the ester clears. Sounds great


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks chronic!

Boy, I love halotestin  Startin to kick in now.

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 5, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I'm a man of my PCT...I believe PCT is the best part of the cycle and it is the most exciting time for me which you may find odd. My last PCT was so good I didn't lose more then 2 pounds post cycle...believe it or not. Getting my PCT protocol set up....it will look something link this...
> 
> Week 8- last week of injections (1,000iu HCG)
> Week 9- 1,500iu HCG + 40mcg IGF + 3iu slin Post W/O meal + AI
> ...



Why were you running HCG with a serm?  Just curious.



TwisT said:


> Haha Spence, god no, I'm not 240! My diet sample is around-
> 
> Calories: 4,700
> Protein: 325g, split throughout the day with the help of 4 shakes
> ...



I'm around 240 though


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Why were you running HCG with a serm?  Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm around 240 though




A rapid increase in LH, FSH, and to jumpstart the testes while immediately stimulating HPTA function, and when administered with nolvadex we wont see the blocking of the conversion of 17 OHP to testosterone because of nolvadexs' upregulation effect on LH...

Why *wouldn't* you...?????

-T


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 5, 2011)

TwisT said:


> A rapid increase in LH, FSH, and to jumpstart the testes while immediately stimulating HPTA function, and when administered with nolvadex we wont see the blocking of the conversion of 17 OHP to testosterone because of nolvadexs' upregulation effect on LH...
> 
> Why *wouldn't* you...?????
> 
> -T



x2


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

Welp, did my nightly cleaning of the anabolic zone and now its off to bed...

adios boys!

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 6, 2011)

TwisT said:


> A rapid increase in LH, FSH, and to jumpstart the testes while immediately stimulating HPTA function, and when administered with nolvadex we wont see the blocking of the conversion of 17 OHP to testosterone because of nolvadexs' upregulation effect on LH...
> 
> Why *wouldn't* you...?????
> 
> -T



Ahh, I've always read to avoid use of hcg concurrently with SERMs....  I guess the hcg "gods" on my other board were 100% wrong between this info and the heavyiron PCT thread.
FWIW, this is the first cycle I've ever tried HCG out of maybe half a dozen?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 6, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Ahh, I've always read to avoid use of hcg concurrently with SERMs....  I guess the hcg "gods" on my other board were 100% wrong between this info and the heavyiron PCT thread.
> FWIW, this is the first cycle I've ever tried HCG out of maybe half a dozen?




Always a good idea to keep your boys running 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry for the late update guys. Been very busy with work, friend in hospital, planning a party for next weekend and lifting...

Anyways, things are going well. Back in the gym tomorrow, will update stats then.

Cheers
-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

Gym going well, finally starting to see my nut size coming back as I and blasting a bit more HCG preparing for PCT. Also using IGF-1 and melanotan.... getting dark!

Last night someone accused me of tanning... its the middle of winter and I havn't touched a tanning bed in months  Send me a PM if you wanna try my Melanotan... great stuff! Ill drop the price a bit.


Think I'm going to take about a year off from gear and cycle peptides...

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Think I'm going to take about a year off from gear and cycle peptides...
> 
> -T



What kinda peptides and what is your plans and dosing scheme?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 18, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> What kinda peptides and what is your plans and dosing scheme?



GHRP-6, mgf, des 1-3 IGF, and maybe some fragment 171 with some slin. Havnt dont out a dosing chart yet.

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> GHRP-6, mgf, des 1-3 IGF, and maybe some fragment 171 with some slin. Havnt dont out a dosing chart yet.
> 
> -T



Have you used ghrp6 before?  You're light so you can probably get away with it, I just fear the epic hunger rising within; I'm already always hungry, especially after eating...  And I'm already at a $160/week grocery bill plus the occasional pizza or two, taco bell trips, and Buffalo Wild Wings   Probably puts me at $210-225 a week.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 18, 2011)

Just cracked a new bottle today. I have a huge metabolism...thanks to my shitty ectomorph genetics, I eat whenever I am able to... so when I want to put on some lean mass, ill start up on GHRP-6... which I am doing now because I have finally reached the point where I want to be with lean mass and bodyfat. I think 500mcg/day is way too much, and you can get good stimulation from 250mcg post w/o and it works wonders for me... while giving me the good kick I need to have a solid appetite for dinner. Running my meathod, a single bottle will last you 20 days, so if you ran it like me you would be under 100$ for over a month.  Not bad eh?! Shoot me a PM if you want a bottle or two. Depending on how much you want, ill work something out for ya. You shouldn't be paying that much for GHRP!

-T



Beejis60 said:


> Have you used ghrp6 before?  You're light so you can probably get away with it, I just fear the epic hunger rising within; I'm already always hungry, especially after eating...  And I'm already at a $160/week grocery bill plus the occasional pizza or two, taco bell trips, and Buffalo Wild Wings   Probably puts me at $210-225 a week.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 19, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Just cracked a new bottle today. I have a huge metabolism...thanks to my shitty ectomorph genetics, I eat whenever I am able to... so when I want to put on some lean mass, ill start up on GHRP-6... which I am doing now because I have finally reached the point where I want to be with lean mass and bodyfat. I think 500mcg/day is way too much, and you can get good stimulation from 250mcg post w/o and it works wonders for me... while giving me the good kick I need to have a solid appetite for dinner. Running my meathod, a single bottle will last you 20 days, so if you ran it like me you would be under 100$ for over a month.  Not bad eh?! Shoot me a PM if you want a bottle or two. Depending on how much you want, ill work something out for ya. You shouldn't be paying that much for GHRP!
> 
> -T



I have a ton of GHRP-2 at home right now   Thanks for the offer though, I would do it if I wanna try the 6.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> I have a ton of GHRP-2 at home right now   Thanks for the offer though, I would do it if I wanna try the 6.



Just let me know! 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 24, 2011)

Decided I'm going to do another bench PL comp this summer, so I did heavy chest today to see where i am at.

135 x 8 hard push soft neg
205 x 3 speed reps
225 x 3 1 slow neg -> speed reps
250 x 2
265 x 2
280 3 board lock 
stop

Keep in mind, this is at my thinnest, around 175lbs. I have no water weight, and very low bodyfat.... around 7% so I am going to bulk some dirty gains and I should be pushing 300 for 2 in a month or two. 

*I will compete in the <185 division. As of now, I want to push around 325... that's the goal.*

Goodbye clean carbs, hellloooo calories 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates everyone, been very busy. Still lifting, now about 6k calories a day in prep for strength training once I hit around 190lbs... on a very strict bulking diet and already things are goin well. Did 280 off of 1 board, will do a 300lb shirted press next week to see how it feels. Back day was today, blasted lats harder then normal.

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Decided I'm going to do another bench PL comp this summer, so I did heavy chest today to see where i am at.
> 
> 135 x 8 hard push soft neg
> 205 x 3 speed reps
> ...



Nice.  What's the normal placing in that weight class for the big 3, do you know?



TwisT said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates everyone, been very busy. Still lifting, now about 6k calories a day in prep for strength training once I hit around 190lbs... on a very strict bulking diet and already things are goin well. Did 280 off of 1 board, will do a 300lb shirted press next week to see how it feels. Back day was today, blasted lats harder then normal.
> 
> -T



Shirted press?  Why?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 2, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Nice.  What's the normal placing in that weight class for the big 3, do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Shirted press?  Why?



Not sure at the moment, and shirted to support the shoulders and get a feel for the weight. Training shirted has huge benefits on your raw output. 

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Not sure at the moment, and shirted to support the shoulders and get a feel for the weight. Training shirted has huge benefits on your raw output.
> 
> -T



How so?  I'm fully unaware.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 2, 2011)

Allows your tendons joins muscle ligaments ect ect to begin to adjust to the heavy set of weight. Going to a max raw without first touching it shirted is asking for injury.. shirting 3-4 times before a meet is essential in my eyes

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Allows your tendons joins muscle ligaments ect ect to begin to adjust to the heavy set of weight. Going to a max raw without first touching it shirted is asking for injury.. shirting 3-4 times before a meet is essential in my eyes
> 
> -T



Interesting.  I've never done this nor heard of it.  Probably woulda worked wonders with me trying to max with a torn rotator cuff


----------



## Ravager (Mar 11, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Welcome chronic!
> 
> Workout went well... threw all wrist wraps and straps in the closet. Really need these lagging forearms to catch up! Going to do some direct stimulation within the next few weeks...
> 
> -T



I wonder how the 'Big back Grips' that are a sponsor here would work instead of these traditional wraps and straps?


----------



## bknoxx (Mar 11, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Allows your tendons joins muscle ligaments ect ect to begin to adjust to the heavy set of weight. Going to a max raw without first touching it shirted is asking for injury.. shirting 3-4 times before a meet is essential in my eyes
> 
> -T


  You are correct sir


----------

